# Going on Vacation



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomorrow I'm off to the U.K. for under a week . Just thought I'd let you guys know in case you started to wonder if I'd been abducted by little green men.

I'll try to miss everyone while I'm away . lol, seriously though, I will miss you! I'll be back roaming the forum Thursday.

Of course there will be pics, and lots of them 

Take care everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Have fun Leah! We'll miss you too. *sniffle* Be safe over there!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

PHILLY!
I'M GOING TO MISS YOU *tear*


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Have fun, what about the little green men? sicko


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

don't get lost and swept off your feet by some random french guy:O

can't wait to see pics


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Nooooooooooo !! You can't go to U.K. with out me !!!!! I've been wanting to go there for a long time !! Have fun though !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww. Leah, I'll miss you! 


*tear*


Have fun. :razz:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

guppyart said:


> don't get lost and swept off your feet by some random french guy:O
> 
> can't wait to see pics


That, and don't forget our souviners Leah!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

dibs on the european chocolate


----------



## tois87 (Dec 26, 2007)

where are you going (what part)


----------

